# Purple panda labs **** up



## Oblivious (Jan 19, 2021)

So this is just a heads-up/inquiry.
Recently i got an email from a "private investigator" demanding 950 usd in bitcoin, stating that they had taken over purple panda labs backend server  and some how managed to obtain my old address and name and that they would hand this information to the DEA, now I of course ignored the email since I made a small order over a year ago and never used them again so I don't mind the DEA finding out i juiced. 
Just wondering if anyone who used them got something similar or heard of it ?


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 19, 2021)

First off never even heard of Purple panda labs. But imho it's just a hacker doing hacker things.. def not a private investigator. I'd ignore it and not sweat it. DEA really doesn't care about the average guy using juice, they don't even test their own employees for AAS. They're looking for people selling and distributing.


----------



## midevil (Jan 20, 2021)

just another scam on the net ...

You did the right thing by ignoring it.

A friend told me he had similar warnings pop up on porn sites lol


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 20, 2021)

I had a hacker once ask me to send $2 in bitcoin to see Midevils pp, I instantly sent over the bitcoin.....Some hackers are nicer than others


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 20, 2021)

Who the F names a lab purple panda


----------



## midevil (Jan 20, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> I had a hacker once ask me to send $2 in bitcoin to see Midevils pp, I instantly sent over the bitcoin.....Some hackers are nicer than others



$2 dollars bro? MF'rs were told it's $20 minimum with upgrade options. Those weren't approved pics bro. Shoot me a pm for more info broski :- 0


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 20, 2021)

I remember when Purple Panda was trying to advertise here. Sounded like a scam then and your story doesn't surprise me. My guess would be the Panda was trying to solicit more money from former clients to buy more bamboo.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 20, 2021)

And this is how pandas became extinct. Wait, they're extinct - right?...


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 20, 2021)

Its prolly an ex employee that had access to accounts at one time or another.

send him a picture of your asshole & ask him to kiss it


----------



## j2048b (Dec 6, 2021)

Oblivious said:


> So this is just a heads-up/inquiry.
> Recently i got an email from a "private investigator" demanding 950 usd in bitcoin, stating that they had taken over purple panda labs backend server  and some how managed to obtain my old address and name and that they would hand this information to the DEA, now I of course ignored the email since I made a small order over a year ago and never used them again so I don't mind the DEA finding out i juiced.
> Just wondering if anyone who used them got something similar or heard of it ?




this s hit has been going on for other forums for almost a year, sights getting taken down etc....just wait ti biden gets his hands on all this and the little gilrs....we in fo some trubles....


----------



## flenser (Dec 6, 2021)

A while back I was sent an email that contained my name, shipping address and complete order history with Panda including BTC addresses, and a demand for money, of course <yawn>.  

Panda claimed it was a former employee.


----------



## AlexDavis43 (Dec 8, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> First off never even heard of Purple panda labs.



They're pretty active on Meso. Decent reviews.


----------



## beefnewton (Dec 8, 2021)

I particularly loved the part where PPL claimed it was someone doing "demographic studies" on their purchases.  You aren't supposed to be able to delete posts at Meso, but he must have padded Milly's pocket.  You can no longer find that post.  They told multiple lies and had to settle on one.. with that being their "reshipper."  Their OpSec is PPL's nephew that is going to DeVry.  These sources would do better to just own their fuckups and be honest.  Too much ego.  But I have to wonder who is king dick?  Sciroxx (Karl with a "k" because it's cooler), PPL, or Naps?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 8, 2021)

Purple Panda is the handle adopted by a kid from South Florida with 1 or 2 felony drug convictions on his record. I wouldn't call him a "Kid" any longer as time has flown by.
The young man took a chance and moved to China specifically for access and to sell Raw Steroid Powders to guys from the USA who until they dealt with him had to struggle through communicating with the Chinese to order raw powders for their ugl and home brew needs.

Panda's goal was to have every ugl in the USA using Raw Powders from him. If you have used more than 3 different ugl's located here in the USA I guarantee you have used gear made with Raws from Panda or 1 of his countless resellers.

Many guys will purchase raws with the intent to not purchase from Panda or those in his network. Many ugl's honestly have no idea that they are, in fact, Panda customers.  Those that do know won't admit it for 1 or several reasons. Many ugl's want to give the impression or will straight lie about having some private or long time powder supplier. They don't want to appear to be using the same stuff the brand new guy logging on for the first time use.

Panda set out to do what he has accomplished. He has done so at great personal expense. I'm not talking $$ which he has plenty of. I mean things like what it had to have been like walking off that plane and moving to China. Talk about Culture Shock!

It had to be like moving to a different planet. The language is like nothing I've ever tried to grasp. Maybe @Jin can talk about Japan?

Buying a home. Probably hired an interpreter to get some business dealings going. All kinds of things.

How about never being able to come back to the USA? The decisions were huge and like nothing I've had to deal with so far in my life.

Why can't he come back? Passenger Manifest. He is considered an International Drug Lord. I would imagine the Drug Kingpin label would apply to him? That is usually reserved for Cartel guys...EL Chapo. He's in the neighborhood. If he lands in the USA or a Country with an Extradition Treaty he runs the risk of arrest and being incarcerated for the rest of his natural life.

I mentioned a friend of mine who was a Deep Web Vendor in the Favorite Gear Thread? The head moderator of the Deep Web spot(Dream something? I had the name in my head but its hiding atm.) he sold on was on a plane that originated in France where the mod was from. His handle was/is Oxymonster. He had a layover in Atlanta. Before the plane could take off for its final destination, Houston, TX. Feds boarded the plane and took Oxymonster into custody.

While cooperating in an attempt to knock off some time from his prison sentence that was looming, Oxymonsterm gave up all the info he had including the name of the deep web vendor friend of mine. All the info is a matter of public record. Pink Avvy aka Allen Lint was served a "No Knock" warrant and taken into custody and being the Hippie Rainbow Family/Llama Tribe member that he is was charged and convicted for the 2nd time in his lifetime with Distributing LSD.

I met him serving time on his first LSD case at a Federal Prison in Sheridan, OR.. I can go to Blue Light and search "Allen Lint" and read about his first conviction.

Panda has a bunk at some Federal Prison with his name on it should he come home to the USA. He has married and has a child. His wife has taken over a big part of the business. He and I used to get into it on the boards. His lack of accountability and accessibility have always been an issue. I would call him out and it wouldn't be long before he showed up. Its been some time since we've had an exchange.

Before Covid I was planning to visit Panda and his facilities. What started as a challenge by him to me turned into my making plans with one of his right hands here in the USA to travel together.

He wanted to show me and have me witness his growing empire. I admit, the kid has balls. I may still make that trip. I have thought more about it. I know being isolated as he has can change a man. I can't be certain where his mental health is concerned?

I would for sure go back at a couple of places to refresh my memory as to exactly how heated our exchanges were years ago. I could get to China and then disappear. He could have been planning his revenge for some time. I used get under the skin of some folks in those days.

As far as the OP goes and the demand for Bitcoin. I visited the Panda Web site exactly one time. It was in June of 2019. I had just returned from studying abroad for 10 months and was getting a feel of where Raws were price wise. I registered and used a brand new protonmail acct. My other 2 acct's I use for specific things. I made the rookie mistake of making the password for logging onto Pandas site the same as the password for the new protonmail acct.

I had only used the proton acct to talk to 2 people. Many of you know kim from meso and other places. She was spotted here not long ago.
Kim had asked me about some product that was pretty obscure. Something for migraines? Anyway, the main reason we were talking and using that acct was because kim had been scammed by meso member Rhino who claimed to be a friend of mine who was Royal Pharm who was filling orders for 24hreup when I left for those 10 months.
Rhino posing as Royal told kim she could order through Rhino. Pay rhino and Royal/Rhino would ship kim her order. The $$ never left Rhino and kim was out some $$. When I came back I had Royal who was now another ugl send kim her original order to make her whole.

Well, the hacker who hacked Pandas site and got my password to the site tried the password on the email I used to register and he was in. He told kim he had already ordered the meds to hopefully give her a sense of urgency(I suppose) to get her to pay him/me. However, my writing style is pretty easy to spot. I never use "Bro". Its "Partner". Also, Kim is a female and the hackers use of "bro" several times set off the alarms and she didn't pay.  There had to be a shorter way to tell this story?


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 21, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> Purple Panda is the handle adopted by a kid from South Florida with 1 or 2 felony drug convictions on his record. I wouldn't call him a "Kid" any longer as time has flown by.
> The young man took a chance and moved to China specifically for access and to sell Raw Steroid Powders to guys from the USA who until they dealt with him had to struggle through communicating with the Chinese to order raw powders for their ugl and home brew needs.
> 
> Panda's goal was to have every ugl in the USA using Raw Powders from him. If you have used more than 3 different ugl's located here in the USA I guarantee you have used gear made with Raws from Panda or 1 of his countless resellers.
> ...


Go on...


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 21, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Go on...


You can count on me to kill more than my share of threads with posts like the 1 you quoted.


----------



## TomJ (Dec 21, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> You can count on me to kill more than my share of threads with posts like the 1 you quoted.


I know there are more than a few of us that live for the BB69 history lessons. 
Keep doing what you do daddy

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Obscured78 (Dec 21, 2021)

Bigben, how do you know so f’n much? Lol I never skip your posts when I see them like I do most others. Always a good informative read.


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 21, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> You can count on me to kill more than my share of threads with posts like the 1 you quoted.


No I meant go on as in don't stop.


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 21, 2021)

beefnewton said:


> I particularly loved the part where PPL claimed it was someone doing "demographic studies" on their purchases.  You aren't supposed to be able to delete posts at Meso, but he must have padded Milly's pocket.  You can no longer find that post.  They told multiple lies and had to settle on one.. with that being their "reshipper."  Their OpSec is PPL's nephew that is going to DeVry.  These sources would do better to just own their fuckups and be honest.  Too much ego.  But I have to wonder who is king dick?  Sciroxx (Karl with a "k" because it's cooler), PPL, or Naps?


I'm going with sciroxx but only because I've personally dealt with him. His excuses were hilarious let's see first he made a shipping label with usps to give me a tracking number that worked only for me to figure out weeks later from a usps employee that the shipper never delivered the pack to be shipped,, then he blamed his remailer for losing keys to a PO box then he was waiting on labels to be delivered then it was covid of course! It would have been pretty funny to watch had it not been happening to me. And then the gear he sent me was bunk, it did nothing. So far as I can tell only the dickriders that are up in his threads on PM or wherever get fed everyone else it's 50/50 at best.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 21, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> Purple Panda is the handle adopted by a kid from South Florida with 1 or 2 felony drug convictions on his record. I wouldn't call him a "Kid" any longer as time has flown by.
> The young man took a chance and moved to China specifically for access and to sell Raw Steroid Powders to guys from the USA who until they dealt with him had to struggle through communicating with the Chinese to order raw powders for their ugl and home brew needs.
> 
> Panda's goal was to have every ugl in the USA using Raw Powders from him. If you have used more than 3 different ugl's located here in the USA I guarantee you have used gear made with Raws from Panda or 1 of his countless resellers.
> ...


Honestly, I love your history lessons. Don't ever stop dropping these nuggets of knowledge and history!


----------



## flenser (Dec 21, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> I'm going with sciroxx but only because I've personally dealt with him. His excuses were hilarious let's see first he made a shipping label with usps to give me a tracking number that worked only for me to figure out weeks later from a usps employee that the shipper never delivered the pack to be shipped,, then he blamed his remailer for losing keys to a PO box then he was waiting on labels to be delivered then it was covid of course! It would have been pretty funny to watch had it not been happening to me. And then the gear he sent me was bunk, it did nothing. So far as I can tell only the dickriders that are up in his threads on PM or wherever get fed everyone else it's 50/50 at best.


Karl has sold more than his share of bunk gear. He once even sent me free samples that turned out to be bunk. Not underdosed, but pure oil, and at the time he was looking for my endorsement. He's not only dishonest, but often clueless about what's coming out of his labs.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 21, 2021)

well I guess that guy in China that is wanted in the US is not about PP because that dude is in his 60s I think.  Maybe its bro's dad?


----------



## SkankHunt (Dec 21, 2021)

flenser said:


> Karl has sold more than his share of bunk gear. He once even sent me free samples that turned out to be bunk. Not underdosed, but pure oil, and at the time he was looking for my endorsement. He's not only dishonest, but often clueless about what's coming out of his labs.


I tested his Pentadex and it was 80% straight test E. He said he knew and didn’t wanna waste money to change labels. Then offered me free gear to remove the bad lab test.


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 22, 2021)

SkankHunt said:


> I tested his Pentadex and it was 80% straight test E. He said he knew and didn’t wanna waste money to change labels. Then offered me free gear to remove the bad lab test.


Have you mentioned this before anywhere? First I've heard and I am not surprised.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 24, 2021)

flenser said:


> Karl has sold more than his share of bunk gear. He once even sent me free samples that turned out to be bunk. Not underdosed, but pure oil, and at the time he was looking for my endorsement. He's not only dishonest, but often clueless about what's coming out of his labs.


If you take into consideration how Karl was handling things with Sciroxx for his customers in the USA he couldn't be anything but clueless.

You may remember that one of the first popular sources with a looong thread once the Underground opened at meso in 2012 was Astro. Astro made an appearance here at ugbb as well towards the very end of his run.

Astro was a remailer for Karl/Sciroxx....and a disgruntled one at that. Astro couldn't contain his anger with Karl. He made it clear that he wasn't appreciated and felt he wasn't being compensated for the work he was doing for Karl. He was livid, saying how he was doing all the work while Karl sat back and collected all the proceeds.

Astro made it sound like he was being held at gunpoint and made to work for Karl? I'm certain Astro agreed to the terms before being sent the product and things needed to complete the tasks he was being paid to complete? Sour grapes.

This situation plays out all across the world; A jealous employee feeling his boss isn't deserving of the success he has plots to undermine the company or person he works for in one way or another. Whether its stealing company secrets or compiling a customer list of a current employer before quitting and taking the information with him in order to try and steal those customers and start his own company, an angry and malicious employee can run a business into bankruptcy if he puts his all into it.

Then you have employees like Astro who will stay on with the folks he works for while stealing from the company to supplement what he's being paid. These type slowly bleed a company dry and depending on the amount being embezzled can sometimes cause a company to go out of business because their costs through employee theft is burying them.

That or the employee can undermine a company hurting the quality of  products or hurting the quality of the service being provided. Astro managed to run the gamut and perform all the misdeeds in one way or another.

Karl used to send over finished product in large containers and he left it up to his people working for him here in the States to transfer the gear in those large containers into the 10ml vials customers were sent. Astro was shorting all the customers that received the gear that passed through his hands. He was underfilling vials by 1 and 2ml per vial. There were scattered reports of underfilled vials by Sciroxx customers if anyone remembers back then?

@Methyl mike mentioned Karl used the excuse of having to wait for labels before his product could be shipped? I'm sure there were times where that was the case. The best liars know how to spin some truth into the bullshit they spew. It confuses folks and helps perpetuate the scams folks run. In fact, Astro posted pics of thousands of Sciroxx stickers that he had waiting to be slapped on vials.

Astro finally decided to go all out and ordered his own labels and through that Astro Labs was born from stolen Sciroxx gear. He had a grand opening on Meso and had a "Sale" with some discount of what were going to be his regular prices. To say the sale was a success would be an understatement. After all, with the cost of labels being his only overhead, every dollar he took in was pure profit.

I posted about what buying from Astro said about meso members who knowingly supported a thief in the Community who just flat out stole from a well known Community member and source but most didn't care and soon forgot.

That was back in the days where colorful language and talk of date raping sources was expected if not encouraged.


----------



## SkankHunt (Dec 24, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Have you mentioned this before anywhere? First I've heard and I am not surprised.


I put it up on Eroids and the whole lab test and comments were deleted. He didn’t understand why people were pissed, his excuse was 300mg of test is still 300mg regardless of esters. Then he asked why would I test anything when they have a “GMP state of the art” facility.


----------



## Pooh6369 (Dec 24, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> If you take into consideration how Karl was handling things with Sciroxx for his customers in the USA he couldn't be anything but clueless.
> 
> You may remember that one of the first popular sources with a looong thread once the Underground opened at meso in 2012 was Astro. Astro made an appearance here at ugbb as well towards the very end of his run.
> 
> ...


So great to read BB69 posts and reading about the inner workings of our community!!!


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 24, 2021)

SkankHunt said:


> I put it up on Eroids and the whole lab test and comments were deleted. He didn’t understand why people were pissed, his excuse was 300mg of test is still 300mg regardless of esters. Then he asked why would I test anything when they have a “GMP state of the art” facility.


What an absolute scumbag.
Your last sentence is just an amazingly ignorant bullshit thing for a source to say.


----------



## flenser (Dec 27, 2021)

..


biggerben692000 said:


> If you take into consideration how Karl was handling things with Sciroxx for his customers in the USA he couldn't be anything but clueless.
> 
> You may remember that one of the first popular sources with a looong thread once the Underground opened at meso in 2012 was Astro. Astro made an appearance here at ugbb as well towards the very end of his run.
> 
> ...



I always thought Astro received raws from Sciroxx, though large containers of finished product would make sense too. 

I know he was required to buy his own autoclave, flow hood and assorted lab supplies. In exchange he was promised a volume of business that would justify the initial cost. A volume that never materialized, apparently. He said as much in a meso thread after Karl found him, and Karl never denied it. 

None of that justifies the theft (or the underfilling of vials if that was really Astro), but if the two were US corporations Astro Inc would have sued Karl Inc for breach of contract and probably won. 

I had stopped buying from Astro before Karl showed up due to the dbol I had received in place of var (Sciroxx var was always dbol in those days, I gather). I made a few orders after that once he and Karl had settled.


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 27, 2021)

Karl was a putz he used to email me from a Gmail account and for a couple months his picture was attached as it was his personal personal Gmail. 

However, that said, two wrongs do not make a right and this astro character did the wrong thing as did any customers who knew where the product came from. We must have some sense of right and wrong black market or not.


----------

